

4 Ways to Avoid Hiring Your First Employee - vibrunazo
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2012/04/4-ways-to-avoid-hiring-your-fi.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
michaelochurch
Lots of awful ideas here.

Startups that hire consultants generally do so at their peril. Consultants
write code fast, but rarely well. Their incentive is to do what they're told
to do quickly, not to build reliable, scalable architecture.

You really don't want to leave core architectural decisions (which every
technical hire will be making, at this early a stage) to mercenaries.

------
woohoo
I agree that leaving the core technical decisions to folks that don't have
skin in the game is dangerous. I really like the idea of bartering services.
I've done that quite a bit in the past (not for coding but for
marketing/graphics/other stuff) and it's an option I think most startups don't
explore enough.

